# Behringer Synths useful or not ? i mean they sound nice but how these are build quality way.



## JPQ (May 13, 2020)

Behringer Synths useful or not ? i mean they sound nice but how these are build quality way. Monopoly,2600 and sh101 clone sounds at least nice.


----------



## R. Soul (May 13, 2020)

You might find a guy or two here who's got a Behringer synth, but I'd recommend looking here instead.









Electronic Music Instruments and Electronic Music Production - Gearspace.com


Electronic Music Instruments and Electronic Music Production - Electronic Music Instruments + Electronic Music Production.



www.gearslutz.com





There's discussions of every Behringer synth - 'What synths should Behringer make next?' for example has close to 5000 replies.


----------



## redlester (May 14, 2020)

I recently got the Behringer Pro 1 and in terms of build quality it’s fine. Obviously the knobs are a bit small, because the whole thing is Eurorack size, but for home studio use it’s absolutely fine.


----------



## José Herring (May 14, 2020)

I am building a Eurorak. It is coming along nicely. Then that EvilDragon or whatever his moniker is, convinced me to buy the Behringer Neutron. Build quality is as good as any synth of its size but the sound, that little beast rips just about every synth I've heard to SHREADS!!!! I would seriously put it up against many other synths costing 10x's as much. It's a beast.

Neutron is an original and not a clone. I hear the clones are good but I have yet to be fully convinced. I've heard so many demos and there is something that's just slightly off about 'em. But, in truth if it was not billed as a "clone" the Model D on its own pulls its weight and so does the Pro-1. They both are killer synths but then they get compared to their clones and they're close but once a real mini moog lets lose I've never heard much that can beat it for its kind of synth. The Pro-1 on the other hand I think might even be a bit better than that original except they never quite get the filters full right. This is just me judging videos though. But, the real vintage synths just have a lot going for them. So if the real things are like 100 then I give the behringer clones like a 90. Is that extra 10 important? Depends. I know that the mini moog that extra 10 in the bass and in the expressiveness is audible. The only clone that beats it imo is the Midimini, also the ATC and SE 1 by Studio Electronic, but the one that is still in production cost $3000 and the rest you have to pick up on the used market and the prices are climbing even though they are still sub $1000.

All that to say for clones you can't beat $300 moog or $300 Pro1 for bang for the buck.

Behringer is killing it right now. In spite of what people think about the behavior of the company. They act like asses so it will definitely limit my purchases. But, there's a few more I want to get like the Cat, and the MonoPoly is looking promising.

I think next for them is going to be taking these designs and improving the features.

One more thing though is that they've kind of set the bar so now there are a lot of really good lower price synths. Moog just released a new one and that's got me more interested in what Moog is going to do. Roland will have to go back to analog and start expanding on that besides just their modular. Korg is trying. I think they may succeed soon. They did well enough with their reissue of the MS20 a while back. I think they may do more at a better price. These companies will bend to the will of the market place. So many Boogs and Pro1s were sold. Literally thousands of youtube videos of people jamming with these things and other Behringer synths where you can really only find dealer videos on many other synth released in the last 3 years. And, many others will follow in Behringer's footsteps so that there will be more to chose from if you decide that a company's behavior is important to you.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 16, 2020)

I couldn’t imagine buying a hardware clone that already has a quality software emulation. But that’s only a portion of the sprawling, creeping, Behringer synth empire.

That said, I’ve not read that there’s anything unusually bad or unreliable about the Behringer synths. They seem like a little higher quality than their price tag indicates.


----------



## redlester (May 16, 2020)

Some side by side comparisons. This guy's YouTube channel is great for feeding GAS...

Model D and MiniMoog



Pro-1 and Pro-One



K-2 and MS-20



Crave and Mother-32


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 16, 2020)

I can't vouch for this, but I've certainly read critiques that that guys is not very good at either playing, or capturing (or both), the character of the synths. So, like anything, find additional sources of information.

Separately, also from what I've read, when it comes to the Pro1: original > behringer pro1 > repro. But that Repro alone gets you ~85%+ of the way to the original. Leaving the Behringer version in between. I've read from a musician that the Behringer one has a bit more "snap" than Repro.


----------



## gsilbers (May 16, 2020)

JPQ said:


> Behringer Synths useful or not ? i mean they sound nice but how these are build quality way. Monopoly,2600 and sh101 clone sounds at least nice.




i think youll be fine. but there are ways to extend the warranty if you buy from certain stores. or check out behringers retun policy.

as useful, meh... if you like the analog synth sound. poeple go crazy but its really old tech, you have to dial each sound and its pretty limited. i think its cool to make vintage recreations but imo of old non existing synths... but copying the moog D or the korg when they still prodcues it seems very low bar. there are plenty of synths out there to clone that either companies are not touching or no longer exist.

and tbh, their neutron is amazingly good for being an original synth. and the deepmind is also good and a good direction since its bulding on the old juno synth. the crave is a bit diffferent but c'mon.. moog ust released... can Behringer make anything original?!

i think the repro clone can be play poly so thats more usefull.


----------



## Gerbil (May 16, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> But that Repro alone gets you ~85%+ of the way to the original.



As a former owner of the original and user of the soft version I'd say it was closer and, more importantly for me, it goes way beyond the Pro-One. The effects on it are really lovely. I've no interest in going back to the hardware.


----------

